# Service Inspired Restraunt (SRV.UN.TO)



## SteveO (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.sircorp.com/web/index.cfm

I purchased this stock back in january. It has performed very nicely, specially when dividends are taken into account. I also find the business itself easier to understand than other stocks.

What is everyones elses opinion on this stock? Im starting to think what would be a good price to exit at? Maybe once the divdend is around the 6% range?


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

This is probably my favourite holding right now. Along with Boston Pizza. 

Recent divi rise new restraints being added to the pool next year. What can I say.... I love it. I really only purchased it for income but can't complain about the price appreciation so far. 

I was thinking similar for the exit. Or is there is something which has changed that I don't like about it.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I like these guys a lot better than the current valuations on Keg or Boston Pizza. I own Boston Pizza, but at a much lower price. Would highly consider as long as the yield is > 7.5%.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

doctrine said:


> I like these guys a lot better than the current valuations on Keg or Boston Pizza. I own Boston Pizza, but at a much lower price. Would highly consider as long as the yield is > 7.5%.


I actually ended up hunting these guys out after visiting the Loose Moose & Jack Astors in Toronto.

Needless to say it was a pleasant experience in both locations and decided to dip my toes into SRV.UN

Probably not the most fundamental approach to investing the girls were hot and the place was packed


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The dividend increase is a huge buy signal. I used the same basis for my Boston Pizza purchases - I just can't resist stocks that give you a 7-8% yield and then start increasing the dividend in a sustainable fashion.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

SteveO said:


> http://www.sircorp.com/web/index.cfm
> 
> I purchased this stock back in january. It has performed very nicely, specially when dividends are taken into account. I also find the business itself easier to understand than other stocks.
> 
> What is everyones elses opinion on this stock? Im starting to think what would be a good price to exit at? Maybe once the divdend is around the 6% range?


My thoughts exactly. I own as well. Jack Astors is an under rated brand, cash flow machine, easy to understand. my divy is 11%


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

liquidfinance said:


> Probably not the most fundamental approach to investing the girls were hot and the place was packed


hot girls help a lot


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like another pleasing set of results. Comfortable with the payout ratio.

Already hold too many of these but the yield is so so tempting to get more.

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/canadianreleasesdetail.aspx?n=8666658


----------

